# Linux Applikationen > Neue Programme/Versionen >  Webmin 1.080

## Supernature

Seit Heute gibt es Webmin 1.080
Release-Notes sind noch nicht gepflegt, muss noch ganz frisch sein.

http://www.webmin.com/

----------

